# GTR MPG ???



## The Terminator (Jan 24, 2004)

As above i am loking at maybe getting a r33 gtr .
What kind of mpg can i hope to see its got stage 1 mods on it
Just a rough idea will do
cheers
paul


----------



## Jas GTR (Nov 6, 2003)

Not much!

Roughly 8 - 24 MPG mate! Depends how hard you go!


----------



## The Terminator (Jan 24, 2004)

i get about 18-22 around town in my scoob


----------



## Jas GTR (Nov 6, 2003)

Running about the town prob about 12!

Well to a full tank (£45) in town 150 miles.


----------



## The Terminator (Jan 24, 2004)

what mods u running jas ?


----------



## Jas GTR (Nov 6, 2003)

Im running about 550 - 600 bhp an getting a bit less than what i said but think with stage 1 mod you'll be looking at what I said roughly!


----------



## The Terminator (Jan 24, 2004)

if i get about 18-20 i will be happy


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

18 - 20 is about right. I usually have to fill up after 200 miles and that costs £40 - £45.

I took it steady on a run once and sat at about 80 - 85 all the way up the motorway and got 23mpg. Hellish boring to do that though.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Agree with Jas.
Stage 1 mods and I get about 150 - 160 miles a tank around town etc.

Cheers.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

The Terminator said:


> *
> What kind of mpg can i hope to see its got stage 1 mods
> paul *


Does better MPG than a bog standard RX8 for example


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

i drive it hard and see 130 - 150 miles to a full tank with 1bar, downpipes, exhaust, induction and decat...

petrol prices are a joke... wish i lived in the US...


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

> petrol prices are a joke... wish i lived in the US...


No you don't because then you wouldn't own a GTR!


----------

